# Broken sub - worth fixing?



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

My first subwoofer - a $300 Kenwood SW-300 (10" single voice coil sub with ported enclosure and 100W amp) that I got in college 15 years ago - gave up the ghost last year. The speaker died during a Harry Potter marathon my son was showing for his friends. I'll never use this sub again myself, but I hate to toss it if I can put in a cheap replacement speaker and give it to my son.

Any thoughts whether this is worth the effort/expense considering the age/quality of the amp? Also, I don't mind spending ~$50-75 on a replacement but much more than that and I think I'd be better off throwing this out and buying him a new one. 

Any recommendations for an inexpensinve repalcement speaker for this unit? ParteExpress has 3 in my price range - Dayton DCS255-4 and Peerless 830668 (both single voice coil) for ~$75 and a Dayton #SD270A-88 (dual voice coil) for ~$40.

Thanks,
sga2


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The replacement driver needs to match the specific box size and tuning frequency of the cabinet to get the best performance from this cabinet and amp combination. What are the internal dimensions of the cabinet as well as the diameter and length of the port? From this information it can be detetmined if there is a suiable low cost driver that will work.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> The replacement driver needs to match the specific box size and tuning frequency of the cabinet to get the best performance from this cabinet and amp combination. What are the internal dimensions of the cabinet as well as the diameter and length of the port? From this information it can be detetmined if there is a suiable low cost driver that will work.


Thanks! I'll measure tonight and report.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Inside dimensions: 12.5" x 14.5" x 14.5".
Port: 3.375" dia x 9.25" long.

Thanks, 
sga2


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The box is 1.4 cu.ft. tuned to 38 hz. I don't know what driver would work best with such a high tuning frequency.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> The box is 1.4 cu.ft. tuned to 38 hz. I don't know what driver would work best with such a high tuning frequency.


Understood. However, as this is a hand-me-down for a 15 year old I'm not looking for ruler flat response. I mostly am not sure whether replacing the driver is worth a small investment of if the amp's age and quality dictate that I toss it.

Regards,
sga2


----------

